# anybody have a circle s saddle.



## shawn (Oct 27, 2012)

I know they are cheaper saddles but what do you think of them? Just a thought
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

They are like cardboard compared to a name brand saddle, very cheap. You wouldn't ever see one my horse.


----------

